# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Schisis - Artikels

## Sylvia93

In dit artikel wordt informatie gegeven over kinderen met aangeboren afwijkingen aan lip, kaak en gehemelte. De medische term voor deze afwijkingen is "schisis".

Deze informatie zal veel vragen beantwoorden. Het is echter niet de bedoeling dat deze site de plaats inneemt van het persoonlijke contact tussen u en de specialisten van ons behandelteam.

Ouders, zoals u, die een baby met een afwijking hebben gekregen, vertellen vaak dat de geboorte naast vreugde, veel tegenstrijdige gevoelens oproept. De teleurstelling is vooral groot, wanneer de afwijking voor iedereen duidelijk zichtbaar is. Dit gevoel van teleurstelling is heel normaal. Om alles te kunnen verwerken heeft u steun en advies nodig en antwoord op de vragen die u heeft.

De schisis wordt behandeld door een team van specialisten, die nauw met elkaar samenwerken. Dit team komt één keer per twee weken bijeen in het IJsselland Ziekenhuis. De deelnemende specialisten zijn echter afkomstig uit verschillende ziekenhuizen uit de regio Rotterdam. Gemiddeld één keer per jaar komt uw kind op het spreekuur. Er wordt samen met u een behandelplan opgesteld voor het komende jaar. De behandeling kan op verschillende plaatsen plaatsvinden. Dat is afhankelijk van het ziekenhuis waar de behandelend specialist werkt (zie de adressen).

Van ouders en kind wordt veel uithoudingsvermogen en geduld gevraagd. Onderbroken door rustperioden, kan de behandeling doorgaan tot het kind volwassen is.

In de praktijk blijkt, dat ondanks allerlei moeilijkheden, alles meestal goed verloopt. De meeste kinderen met schisis ontwikkelen zich zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk net zo als kinderen zonder schisis. Zij hebben in principe normale ontwikkelingskansen. 

* WAT IS SCHISIS?*

Met de term "schisis" wordt dus een aangeboren spleet in lip, kaak of gehemelte bedoeld. Deze spleet kan beperkt zijn tot de bovenlip, maar kan ook verder doorlopen in de bovenkaak en het gehemelte of in de neus. Ook een spleet alleen in het gehemelte komt voor. In dat geval is er niets aan het gezichtje te zien.

Meestal ligt de spleet net even naast het midden van het gelaat. Hij kan links liggen of rechts, maar ook tegelijkertijd links en rechts komt voor. Bij sommige kinderen ligt de spleet precies in het midden. De foto's laten zien dat er veel variaties zijn.

Men kan eigenlijk niet zeggen, dat de ene vorm van de afwijking erger is dan de andere. U zult als ouders eerst geneigd zijn de uiterlijke vorm te beoordelen. Maar belangrijker is hoe het kind later zal uitgroeien en zich zal ontwikkelen. Het valt niet te voorspellen hoe de resultaten van de behandeling uiteindelijk zullen zijn. 

*OORZAAK VAN SCHISIS*

Ongeveer 1 à 2 op de 1000 baby's heeft een schisis. In de meeste gevallen is de oorzaak niet duidelijk. Schisis kan ontstaan door een combinatie van aanlegfactoren en stoornissen van buitenaf in de zwangerschap tussen 6 en 12 weken. De oorzaken van schisis kunnen in drie groepen worden ingedeeld:

_1. Een oorzaak uit de zwangerschap
_
Tot in de 6e à 9e zwangerschapsweek bestaat er bij iedereen een dubbelzijdige lip- kaakspleet en tot de 9e à 12e week een gehemeltespleet. Normaal groeien de verschillende delen naar elkaar toe en versmelten.Als dit proces niet of onvolledig plaatsvindt, zullen er spleten blijven bestaan.

Aan het begin van de zwangerschap bestaat een bovenkaak in aanleg uit drie delen: er zijn twee delen aan de zijkant en er is een middendeel.

De normale ontwikkeling van de neus met de bovenlip en kaak vindt plaats tussen de 6e en 9e zwangerschapsweek. De verschillende delen die de bovenlip en kaak gaan vormen groeien naar elkaar toe van achteren naar voren en versmelten. 

De normale ontwikkeling van het gehemelte begint pas als de bovenlip en kaak versmolten zijn, dus na de 9e zwangerschapsweek. Eerst groeien de onderdelen verder uit en vervolgens versmelten ze van voren naar achteren in de 10e - 12e week.

Als de versmelting van de bovenlip en kaak niet zoals gebruikelijk heeft plaatsgevonden, dan blijft er na 9 weken zwangerschap een spleet van lip en bovenkaak bestaan.

Het gehemelte kan zich daarna nog normaal ontwikkelen.

Het niet sluiten van de spleet in lip en bovenkaak kan ook gevolgd worden door het niet sluiten van het gehemelte.De spleet is dan veel breder en langer

_2. Een erfelijke oorzaak_

Hieronder verstaan we een stoornis in de aanleg van het kind zelf, d.w.z.:

* de stoornis is ontstaan op het moment van de bevruchting. Iets dergelijks treedt bijvoorbeeld op bij een chromosomenafwijking, d.w.z. een afwijking in het erfelijkheidsmateriaal. Meestal zijn er dan behalve een schisis nog andere aangeboren afwijkingen aanwezig
* via een of beide ouders is de aanleg tot schisis doorgegeven. Schisis komt dan bijvoorbeeld voor bij een of beide ouders en/of een of meerdere familieleden. 

_3. Een combinatie van oorzaken_

Dit komt het meeste voor. Schisis ontstaat meestal door een combinatie van een erfelijke oorzaak en een stoornis tijdens de zwangerschap. Schisis ontstaat dus meestal door meer dan één oorzaak.

Soms heeft een kind behalve schisis ook andere afwijkingen. Het kind kan achter lopen in geestelijke ontwikkeling of afwijkingen hebben aan hart, oren, nieren, enz. Daarom is zorgvuldig onderzoek naar andere afwijkingen bij elk kind met schisis noodzakelijk. Het is belangrijk om dit niet te lang na de geboorte te doen.

Ouders maken zich vaak zorgen over een herhaling bij een eventueel volgend kind. Hoe groot de kans hierop is, is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren. Als u hierover meer wilt weten, kunt u terecht bij een erfelijkheidsdeskundige. U kunt zelf contact leggen of via een specialist uit het schisisteam.

_Bron: www.schisis.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

_Vervolg_
*WAT IS EEN SCHISISTEAM?*

Behalve voor het uiterlijk kan de schisis ook gevolgen hebben voor het gehoor, de spraak, de neus en de ontwikkeling van de kaken en tanden. Diverse specialisten houden zich hiermee gezamenlijk bezig. Zij vormen een team, het zogenoemde "schisisteam". In het team werkt een vaste groep specialisten samen zodat ze op elkaar zijn ingespeeld en op de hoogte zijn van elkaars behandeling. Zo komen ze tot een behandelingsresultaat dat de specialisten afzonderlijk niet kunnen bereiken.

De schisis op zich kan niet ongedaan worden gemaakt. Littekens blijven altijd enigszins zichtbaar. Omdat ieder kind in zijn eigen tempo en op zijn eigen manier uitgroeit, zal de behandeling voor ieder kind individueel worden vastgesteld. Deze zal dan ook niet bij alle kinderen hetzelfde zijn.

Het doel van de behandeling is een eindresultaat te bereiken, waarmee kind en ouders tevreden zijn. Aangezien de kinderen zijn volgroeid tussen het 16e en 20e levensjaar en dan pas het eindresultaat van alle behandelingen duidelijk is, zullen de controles van het schisisteam tot die tijd blijven duren. Veelal met grote tussenpozen, afhankelijk van wat er gedaan moet worden.

De volgende specialisten (in alfabetische volgorde) kunnen deel uitmaken van het team:

* de kaakchirurg is de specialist die langs operatieve weg de kaakspleet en de stand van tanden en kaken corrigeert;

* de keel-, neus- en oorarts (KNO-arts) controleert het gehoor en behandelt oorontstekingen, stoornissen aan het gehoor en problemen met de neus;

* de kinderarts doet lichamelijk onderzoek naar de gezondheid van het kind. Verder kijkt hij of er nog andere aangeboren afwijkingen zijn;

* de logopedist weet veel over problemen van de mond (zuigen, slikken, kauwen) en van stem, taal en spraak en de behandeling daarvan;

* de orthodontist is de tandarts-specialist die met behulp van plaatjes en beugels de stand van de kaken, tanden en kiezen corrigeert;

* de plastisch chirurg opereert de lip en het gehemelte en voert eventueel noodzakelijke lip- en neuscorrecties uit;

* de psycholoog ondersteunt de ouders na de geboorte van de schisisbaby en kan bij problemen van ouders of kind adviezen geven;

* de tandarts controleert de mondhygiëne, geeft adviezen en corrigeert met behulp van allerlei hulpmiddelen (kronen, bruggen, frames, enz.) gebreken aan de tanden en kiezen.

*DE VERZORGING*

Een kind met schisis heeft weliswaar een aangeboren afwijking, maar voor het overige is het een kind als alle andere. Het heeft dan ook een normale verzorging en een normale opvoeding nodig.
Als het kind ziek wordt, zult u de huisarts inschakelen als dat nodig is. Het is heel begrijpelijk dat u sneller bezorgd bent over de gezondheid van uw kind, maar meestal kan uw huisarts u direct helpen. Alle kinderen moeten ook gewoon naar het consultatiebureau waar ze o.a. injecties tegen kinderziektes krijgen. De consultatiebureau-arts geeft tevens adviezen over de samenstelling en hoeveelheden van de voeding die het kind nodig heeft. Het is dus niet zo dat omdat het kind al door zóveel artsen van het schisisteam wordt gezien, in al deze zorgen en adviezen vanzelf wordt voorzien. Het consultatiebureau neemt een onmisbare plaats in bij de algemene verzorging van het kind.
Het is verstandig het kind, vanaf de leeftijd van tweeëneenhalf jaar, mee te nemen naar de tandarts voor de halfjaarlijkse controles. Bovendien went het kind dan aan deze bezoeken, zodat uw kind er niet meer bang voor is.
Een kind met schisis moet vaak naar het ziekenhuis voor vervelende behandelingen en operaties. Het is daarom niet zo makkelijk om het op te voeden als ieder ander kind. Ouders, maar ook andere mensen in de omgeving zullen het kind meer willen ontzien en verwennen. Toch is het kind daarmee niet geholpen; wèl met liefde, aandacht en steun van de ouders. 

*DE ZIEKENHUISOPNAME*

Het is belangrijk dat u uw kind goed voorbereidt op een opname. Als het kind nog heel klein is, kunnen ziekenhuisspelletjes met de pop of knuffelbeer helpen bij de voorbereiding. Hoewel een kind soms zelf nog niet goed kan praten, begrijpt het vaak wel veel van wat er wordt gezegd.
Vertel zo goed mogelijk wat er gaat gebeuren; de dagindeling, de gang van zaken op de afdeling, enz. Praat ook over de vervelende kanten van het ziekenhuis. In de openbare bibliotheek zijn boekjes voor diverse leeftijden te leen, die als hulpmiddel kunnen dienen.
Als het kind 1 jaar of ouder is, is het mogelijk om voor de opname de afdeling te laten zien. Het kind weet dan waar het komt te liggen. U kunt hiervoor telefonisch een afspraak maken met de verpleging. Tijdens dit bezoek kan de verpleegkundige u vertellen over de gang van zaken op de afdeling.
Als het kind in het ziekenhuis ligt, is het erg fijn om wat lievelingsspeelgoed mee te nemen. Dat is iets vertrouwds in een vreemde omgeving. Wij raden u daarom aan niet alleen wat extra kleren en pyjama's mee te nemen, maar ook een knuffelbeest, pop of foto van het gezin of huisdier. (Schrijf hierop de naam van uw kind).

Bij de opname zal naar de gewoonten van uw kind worden gevraagd. De verpleegkundigen kunnen hier dan rekening mee houden.
Op de dag van de opname krijgt uw kind soms een prik om het bloed te controleren. Het kind wordt dan ook door een kinderarts onderzocht. Deze kijkt of de conditie goed genoeg is voor een operatie. Soms blijkt nader onderzoek nodig, de operatie wordt dan uitgesteld. Als u hiermee rekening houdt, zal de teleurstelling over dit uitstel makkelijker te verwerken zijn. Voor de operatie komt ook de behandelend specialist langs om de operatie nog even met u te bespreken.
De eerste uren na de operatie kan uw kind nog slaperig of misselijk zijn of pijn hebben. Het is belangrijk dat u uw kind niets te eten of te drinken geeft zonder overleg met de verpleegkundige.
Het kan zijn, dat uw kind veel huilt als u bij hem of haar bent. Bij wie kan het beter zijn gevoelens uiten dan bij de ouders. Laat dit geen reden zijn om weg te blijven!
Afscheid nemen is altijd moeilijk. Het beste kunt u dit zo kort mogelijk houden: zeggen dat u gaat en wanneer u terugkomt. Vertel dit ook aan de verpleegkundigen of spelleiding. Die kunnen het kind opvangen als het door het afscheid erg verdrietig is.
Er is overigens ook een mogelijkheid voor de ouders om op de afdeling te blijven slapen.

_Bron: www.schisis.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

_Vervolg_
*BEHANDELINGEN*

_Lipsluiting_
Als de baby zich goed ontwikkelt en goed uitgroeit, kunnen de lip en neusbodem al vrij vroeg worden gesloten. Dit gebeurt meestal vanaf de 3e maand als het uitsluitend een lipspleet of een lip- kaakspleet betreft. Bij kinderen met een lip-, kaak- en gehemeltespleet kan de orthodontist al snel ingeschakeld worden om de verschillende kaakdelen naar elkaar toe te brengen In dat geval zal de lipsluiting gebeuren vanaf de 6e maand. Het is echter ook mogelijk dat de kinderarts adviseert nog even te wachten met opereren in verband met de groei en de gezondheidstoestand van uw kind.

Bij een dubbelzijdige lipspleet vindt de sluiting soms in twee stappen plaats. Meestal wordt de kant met de grootste spleet het eerst geopereerd. De tweede ingreep aan de andere kant, wordt 6 tot 12 weken na de eerste operatie uitgevoerd.

De operatie om de lip te sluiten duurt ongeveer een uur. Na afloop zijn aan de buitenkant zwarte hechtdraadjes te zien. Het kind heeft op de dag van de operatie een infuus in. De dag na de operatie kan de voeding meestal worden hervat. Voor deze operatie wordt het kind ongeveer een week in het ziekenhuis opgenomen. Het resultaat van de lipsluiting is vaak goed. Het is echter toch niet te voorspellen hoe de lip er uiteindelijk uit gaat zien. Vlak na de operatie is het litteken nog rood en het operatiegebied gezwollen. Dat zal in de loop van een aantal maanden wegtrekken. Soms kan later rond de spleet weefsel in groei achterblijven. Hierdoor is niet met zekerheid te zeggen hoe het eindresultaat er uit zal zien. Soms zijn op oudere leeftijd nog verbeteringen nodig. Men probeert uiteindelijk een resultaat te krijgen, dat zo min mogelijk opvalt. 

_GEHEMELTESLUITING_

Voor de ontwikkeling van een goede spraak en gehoor is een goedwerkend zacht gehemelte van groot belang. Het zachte gehemelte wordt meestal gesloten op de leeftijd van 1½ jaar.

Het harde gehemelte wordt meestal later gesloten, omdat we er naar streven dat de beide gehemeltedelen spontaan naar elkaar toe groeien. Een operatie aan het harde gehemelte veroorzaakt veel littekenweefsel bij het botweefsel, waardoor de groei van de kaak kan worden belemmerd. Het tijdstip van sluiten van het harde gehemelte is voor ieder kind anders. Soms gebeurt het als uw kind 5 jaar is. Maar er kan ook worden gewacht tot uw kind 8 jaar of ouder is. De operatie om het zachte gehemelte te sluiten, duurt ongeveer een uur. De hechtingen die in de mond en de neus worden gebruikt lossen vanzelf op. Het kind heeft op de dag van de operatie een infuus in. De dag na de operatie kan de voeding meestal weer geleidelijk worden opgebouwd. De opname in het ziekenhuis duurt over het algemeen ongeveer een week.

Bij latere controles kijkt de plastisch chirurg nog naar eventuele onregelmatigheden aan de lip. Ook wordt bekeken of het kind al dan niet een afgeplatte neusvleugel aan de kant van de spleet heeft en of het zachte gehemelte goed is gesloten.

*SPRAAK EN TAAL*

_Het spreken_
Zowel door een anders gevormde mondholte als door gehoorproblemen kan de spraakklank en de ontwikkeling van het spreken bij een kind met schisis afwijkingen vertonen. Om dit te verhelpen, is soms een operatie nodig. Dit overlegt de specialist met u tijdens het spreekuur. In andere gevallen kan de logopedist(e) veel doen. Maar de belangrijkste bijdrage kunt u zelf leveren.

_Leren praten_
Het is belangrijk dat uw kind het leuk gaat vinden om te brabbelen en te praten. Dit stimuleert u vanzelf door te reageren op de geluidjes die uw kind maakt. Meestal doen de ouders de geluidjes van hun baby na en dat is goed. Je ziet dan vaak dat de kinderen het nog eens doen. Op deze manier ontstaat een gesprekje in brabbeltaal.

Als uw kind woorden gaat zeggen, is het belangrijk om niet meer de kleutertaal van uw kind te imiteren maar om het juist goed te zeggen. Het kind kan klanken nog niet goed zeggen en is daarmee nog aan het oefenen. Het is nodig dat uw kind het goede voorbeeld veel hoort. Als het kind een woord niet goed kan zeggen, kunt u het op de juiste manier in een eenvoudig zinnetje gebruiken. Dat is prettiger dan het kind te verbeteren of het een woord te laten nazeggen. Het is belangrijk dat de ouders zelf niet te snel praten.

Een kind laat zich niet dwingen tot praten. Laat uw kind dus zelf bepalen of het wel of geen zin heeft om te praten.

Spelletjes en activiteiten die goed zijn voor de spraak- taalontwikkeling:

* samen kinderliedjes zingen
* samen plaatjes kijken, boekjes lezen
* praten over de dingen die u samen doet in huis, op straat, op de fiets, etc. Vertel zelf wat u ziet of doet maar laat uw kind ook veel vertellen en ga daar op in. Het is beter het niet te verbeteren, maar alleen het goede voorbeeld te geven. 

_Spraakontwikkeling_
Iedere taal kent een aantal klanken, die speciaal bij die taal horen. Het leren herkennen en het leren uitspreken van die klanken noemen we spraakontwikkeling. Voor deze ontwikkeling is het belangrijk dat uw kind de spieren van lippen, tong en gehemelte goed kan bewegen èn dat het goed hoort. In de eerste 3 jaar leren kinderen controle te krijgen over de verschillende spieren en leren ze luisteren. Met ongeveer 3 jaar kunnen ze vrijwel alle klanken vormen. Alleen de /s/ en de /r/ vormen vaak een uitzondering. Deze twee klanken hoeft een kind pas met ongeveer 6 jaar goed te kunnen uitspreken.
Tussen hun 3e en 5e jaar leren kinderen de verschillende klanken te gebruiken in woorden. Eerst worden klanken in woorden nog vaak weggelaten of vervangen, bijvoorbeeld: fiets=piets; bloem=boem; kraan=klaan. Ook van twee of drie medeklinkers aan het begin of eind van een woord wordt er vaak eerst maar één uitgesproken, bijvoorbeeld: stoel=toel; vliegtuig=viegtuig. Een 6-jarig kind kan de klanken van een taal goed uitspreken en ze ook in woorden gebruiken.
_
Taalontwikkeling_
Taalontwikkeling is het leren begrijpen van de betekenis van de woorden die het kind hoort. Hierdoor wordt het mogelijk om zelf gedachten en wensen onder woorden te brengen. Taalontwikkeling is dus eigenlijk de manier waarop kinderen woorden en zinnen leren begrijpen en leren uitspreken. Deze ontwikkeling verloopt meestal volgens een vast patroon.
Tussen 1 en 1½ jaar begint het kind de eerste woordjes te zeggen. Deze woordjes worden vaak nog niet goed gevormd, doordat ook de spraakontwikkeling nog in volle gang is. Het kind kan bijvoorbeeld zeggen: taat=staart, of pa-pu=paraplu. Het is normaal dat het spreken soms een beetje neuzig (nasaal) is. Tussen 1½ en 2 jaar beginnen kinderen zinnetjes te maken van 2 woorden. Ook dan worden de woorden nog niet altijd goed gevormd en kan het spreken soms neuzig zijn. Het kind kan bijvoorbeeld zeggen: fieze buite=ik wil buiten fietsen, of kinne boem= de vlinder zit op de bloem.
Tussen 2 en 3 jaar gaan kinderen zinnetjes maken van 3 tot 5 woorden. Wanneer ze naar de kleuterschool gaan, kunnen ze zich vaak al aardig uitdrukken. Ongeveer driekwart van wat uw kind vertelt, is dan ook voor anderen verstaanbaar. 

_Bron: www.schisis.nl_

----------


## christel1

Mijn papa had dit en mijn broer ook, nu is er een achterneefje geboren met hetzelfde maar het was bij alle drie maar een lichte vorm, gewoon een gespleten lip (niet het gehemelte) en nu is de plastische chirurgie er ook al enorm op vooruit gegaan dan 83 jaar geleden. Mijn achterneefje ziet er nu perfect uit
Greetz
Christel1

----------

